# decoys into muddy fields



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

people say that u should use your fishing sled to pull your decoys out into the field in the spring. I used a big otter sled and it did not work at all. Did I use to big of a sled?,or is does the sled thing just suck. This year i think i am just going to bring my magnum decoy bags and walk them out in a few trips. Also i was wondering what you huysthought. I have 150 fullbody ghg snows and blues. I have another 75 windsocks with heads. I figure to have 200 fbs by spring would u guys just go with the fbs or add the socks as well. Also am going to get 8 flyers to mount on 15ft rods above 4 hoovering decoys.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

FB's in spring,.........oooofta. We use sillosocks with the sillosock carrier, put backpack straps on, one guy can carry 10 dozen or so real easy. Our deadlies go in large duffel bags and off we go.

No idea how you could do FB's. Maybe one of those game carts for hauling out deer and stuff. Unless its real muddy that would probably work.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

First of all where do you hunt the snows?
Secondly, i ran into your same porblem with haul dekes into wet feilds. I used a calf sled and when that got hard I would fill it very full and have a long harness and my friends and I would all pull together and that made things alot easier. But we also didnt have fb, we just have a ton of shells.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

We used sleds last year and I wont do that again. Your better off going with sillo socks in dufflebags or in big plastic totes. If it is two muddy you just have to down grade your spread. But you have to remember you need all your decoys, ecaller, gun, shells, blind, and dont forget if you pack to heavy in when you shoot 80 snows you have to make three trips to get everything out. That is why we bought a 4 wheeler. After 3 days of dragging last spring we were all so dead we took the best day of the season off cause we were all too tired to go for the pull again. And were using all windsocks. It would just be insaine to try it will full bodys. Just my opinion.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

id either line up a four wheeler or take everyone elses advice and use silosocks. The carriers they make for those things are awesome.


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

atv


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have all my northwinds in big plastic totes


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

most times the land owner does not even allow them cause its to muddy


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ask the land owner first before using the ATV's


----------



## markb (Sep 4, 2005)

ATV, with the landowners permission and a 12' jon boat. That's how we handle 500 FB's


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Instead of a sled try using a durable big tarp and that will work for you.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Helicopter.....problem solved......


----------



## callingislife (Jan 13, 2008)

Snowmobile and a tub

or take a snowmobile/atv/dirt bike engine and make a buggy with sand dune tires on it, the huge spaced out paddles on the tires wont clog.

and you would need mud flaps and prob have to marry the farmers daughter cuz it will tear the field up.

guess making a heli wouldn't be a bad idea, if ya got the money and know where to get the supplies.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

we ran over 30 doz. fullbodies last spring. used a 4wheeler and a ice fishing sled and threw grain bags full of fb's in it. some of the times we only had 3 guys too... it was a lot of work but was a lot of fun... then again we are just highschoolers to so that could be why we are crazy enough to do it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

whats up with the green qucik link things?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

For FBs, if you have any amount of them, you really need an ATV and Otter sled to get them out there. And remember the mud flies--so best to have them bagged up to keep clean.

AS MENTIONED ASK THE FARMER 1ST!

Last spring a farmer was hopping mad because a few days before some guys had rutted up the field leading up to the approach of the road. He said where ever there are ruts, regardless of how many times he goes over it and disks it up to level it out, the grain does not sprout correctly and he has a poor yied there.

Also on the field roads--do NOT DRIVE IN when super muddy. 2 years ago another farmer was real POd becuase the ruts were 4" deep. He thought I did it because I was hunting the field. I point to my truck, see any mud on it? See the cart? I told him I respect his land. He goes, at least there is one hunter that I'll allow on my land anytime.

Point is gentlemen, we are guests on their land. Treat it with respect, because if you do not, they take is a direct insult to them personally.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

well said h2o thats why i was kind of asking cause i have almost got atvs stuck a couple of times and now a lot of landowners say no to atvs. when i asked the question i was looking for answers that did not involve atvs.


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

joebobhunter4 said:


> we ran over 30 doz. fullbodies last spring...then again we are just highschoolers to so that could be why we are crazy enough to do it.


How do 3 high schoolers afford 30 doz. fullbodies? I think I need to go back to school because it seems to pay better than my office job. :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

How do 3 high schoolers afford 30 doz. fullbodies? I think I need to go back to school because it seems to pay better than my office job. :beer:[/quote]

Work a summer job...you gotta think while your in high school you don't have to pay for rent, food, and alot of other misc...items. Probably the best time to buy a nice spread if your ever goin to do it.

Back to the original question...We run about 500 fullbodies and we just used large grainbags and a 4 wheeler last year...I honestly dont think it would be possible without a 4 wheeler...It would be too many trips back and forth. If you don't have an ATV I would recommend buying a windsock type of decoy.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

4 Wheel drive tractor with loader, or T300!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey Shane, I am sure it varies from year to year but how often are fields too muddy for you guys to drive in with a 4 wheeler? Do they leave much for ruts if it is really wet? Do you guys just look for a different field if that is the case?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

FYI, 2 years ago I heard more than a few guys burying 4x4 ATVs in NE ND. It is one thing when only an inch or 2 of frost is out, but when the top 1' is out, it is like soup it is so wet.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

jgat said:


> Hey Shane, I am sure it varies from year to year but how often are fields too muddy for you guys to drive in with a 4 wheeler? Do they leave much for ruts if it is really wet? Do you guys just look for a different field if that is the case?


Well we actually ran into this a bit last year at one point in time...we found thousands of geese but most were using fields that had been dug under or ripped the previous fall that there was now way we were going to be able to get the decoys out into the field. We just had to pick fields that had a bit taller stubble because it seems to carry the 4 wheeler better. As for ruts you leave a few but when it comes down to it no matter what the farmer says are not a big deal....I know this because I farm myself and an ATV rut is not going to be any trouble.


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

h2ofwlr said:


> Also on the field roads--do NOT DRIVE IN when super muddy. 2 years ago another farmer was real POd becuase the ruts were 4" deep. He thought I did it because I was hunting the field.


No he thought you did it because you were a NR...with my experience as a farmer you NR don't exactly have a good reputation with me at least! :sniper: :******:


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah as far as whatever h2ofwlr was talking about the ruts not presenting as high yields and hurting it that is the biggest load of crap I've ever heard. And I know this because I farm 2,500 acres. Now one thing that will tick off a farmer is leaving trash and rutting up farm roads because we have to drive those farm roads all the time.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It all depends on how big the ruts and and what type of equipment they are using. Ruts can big problem when the farmer is using smaller eqiupment. I have worked on a 6000 acre farm in ND and a 800 acre farm in MN and due to the smaller equipment big ruts are a problem. Im not trying to say that anyone is wrong, but I'm trying to give some insight on why a farmer may not want ATV's in their feild. Also leaving trash is the biggest way to get kicked out in a hurry. Even used shells.


----------



## watrfwlnut (Dec 26, 2007)

[No he thought you did it because you were a NR...with my experience as a farmer you NR don't exactly have a good reputation with me at least! :sniper: :ticked:[/quote]

duckbuster,

just keep in mind while you look down your nose at the NR that if/when you venture outside your home state you then are the NR and hopefully the farmers whos land you are then hunting arent as narrow minded as you... uke:


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

Seriously though, if big ruts presented bad yields for the farmer in that certain spot, then where I live there would be no crops growning at all. Every year around the harvest time I see foot deep ruts covering the whole entire fields from combines and big 4 wheel drive tractors getting the crops out of the muddy wet fields. I dont believe that for a second, and have never heard a farmer say that before, I mean they obviously dont care to much about rutting their fields up.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Where I'm from and know the farmers, don't dare bring a four wheeler and tear up 4 inches of dirt let alone a foot from a truck. If you have full bodies too bad walk them in. The farmers will post there land for the next 20 years if you distrurb their field. That dirt has been in their life for 50+ years a lot of time and if you mess it up somewhat they tend to get pissy.

Walk in for all of us.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

TANATA said:


> Where I'm from and know the farmers, don't dare bring a four wheeler and tear up 4 inches of dirt let alone a foot from a truck. If you have full bodies too bad walk them in. The farmers will post there land for the next 20 years if you distrurb their field. That dirt has been in their life for 50+ years a lot of time and if you mess it up somewhat they tend to get pissy.
> 
> Walk in for all of us.


Its not like im taking there dirt and loading into a trailer...when they hit it with the field cultivater in the spring or with the air seeder those ruts will close right in...ill foot prints that sink in 4 inches if I walk out :withstupid:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

HAVE YOU EVAR FARMED???

It is annoying to a farmer to fix THERE field. They aren't going to put up with someone giving them a bunch of extra work. Is it alot of extra work? NOt really. Do they like the fact that they have to get bounced off the ceiling every time they drive over it? Nope.

Trust me if you rip a farmers field up it WILL be posted the next year.

It shows 0 respect for the farmer.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

goosehunter21 said:


> TANATA said:
> 
> 
> > Where I'm from and know the farmers, don't dare bring a four wheeler and tear up 4 inches of dirt let alone a foot from a truck. If you have full bodies too bad walk them in. The farmers will post there land for the next 20 years if you distrurb their field. That dirt has been in their life for 50+ years a lot of time and if you mess it up somewhat they tend to get pissy.
> ...


 I dont care if your track is 1/32 of an inch deep, I was simply saying a lot of farmers will care if you don't take the time and just walk them in the field. I know how much it sucks, trust me.

*EDITED*


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Maverick said:


> Helicopter.....problem solved......


 :rollin: :jammin:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> It shows 0 respect for the farmer.


Bingo. Guys it really does boil down to that, where is Areatha when you ned her? R E S P E C T

As for the new gentlemen differing with the farmers land that I have hunted. If you want to tell them that, go right ahead. I am a guest on their land in my view, and will abide by their request/s and treat the land as if it were my own. I look at it as pretty damned arrogant to tell a farmer the opposite of what he is telling me, so I'll abide by their requests not to rut up the fields nor the field roads.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

DONT DRIVE IN MUDDY FIELDS!!!! PLAIN AND SIMPLE!

Rutted fields=****** landownders=posted fields=less opportunity for all us.

*EDITED*


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

If a farmer doesn't want you to drive on his land then abide by his request and walk. 4-5 inch ruts are no problem though and they will be gone with one pass in the spring with the cultivator.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

GH21, and I hunt together and I ask him (he is a farmer you know) whether we walk, drive an ATV, or pickup out. We also go exactly by the farmers rules when hunting there land. Last spring we had a very good hunt on a field that was dry enough to drive a pickup in, but the farmer said " no trucks, no ATV's" (remember the snow goose death march Shane?). It was a heck of a lot of work, but this is one farmer I want too keep happy. I called him after the hunt and thanked him. He did say later that it would have been OK to use an ATV because the frost went out earlier that week.


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

COMMON SENSE;
If it is too muddy, you probably don't want to wash your dekes for a week cleaning them up. there are other fields. I also agree, clean up your mess, that includes empties. Ask the farmers what they expect. If they are friends, they will sometimes hunt with you. 
We have found, that most of em have young kids that might hunt with you. The main thing, is to show everyone the right way to hunt. From taking care of the land, to cleaning up. Dave


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Amen Davelurz


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

In all of that 2 words stuck out the most .. RESPECT & COMMON SENSE


> Maverick wrote:
> Helicopter.....problem solved......


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

mallard said:


> " (remember the snow goose death march Shane?). It was a heck of a lot of work, but this is one farmer I want too keep happy. I called him after the hunt and thanked him. He did say later that it would have been OK to use an ATV because the frost went out earlier that week.


I couldn't forget the walk...walking the decoys out wasn't that bad but walkng out 175 geese sure sucked!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

goosehunter21 said:


> mallard said:
> 
> 
> > " (remember the snow goose death march Shane?). It was a heck of a lot of work, but this is one farmer I want too keep happy. I called him after the hunt and thanked him. He did say later that it would have been OK to use an ATV because the frost went out earlier that week.
> ...


 Aw Come on, You had Quinton " the hulk" helping you out  .


----------

